
$15 minimum wage hike is hitting, hurting NYC restaurants - fortran77
https://nypost.com/2019/09/29/15-minimum-wage-hike-is-hitting-hurting-nyc-restaurants/
======
melling
A version of the story was discussed a month ago. I believe it had a different
conclusion.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21385766](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21385766)

I guess the story is hacker news worthy if we discuss the economics.

One thing to notice is that the New York Post is a conservative newspaper, so
they take a conservative view. Of course the other sources may be more
liberal.

Something to factor into the equation.

~~~
jonahbenton
There is nothing "conservative" about the NY Posts view. They are reactionary
rabble rousers.

The economic challenge for NYC restaurants in reality is the rent, full stop,
end of story.

~~~
melling
I didn’t say anything about this particular viewpoint.

I said the New York Post is a conservative paper:

[https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/new-york-
post/](https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/new-york-post/)

You should try to understand the biases of any given paper when reading their
opinions.

------
blacksqr
"The $15 minimum wage was supposed to hurt New York City restaurants — but
both revenue and employment are up"

[https://www.marketwatch.com/story/the-15-minimum-wage-was-
su...](https://www.marketwatch.com/story/the-15-minimum-wage-was-supposed-to-
hurt-new-york-city-restaurants-but-both-revenue-and-employment-are-
up-2019-10-28)

~~~
arkades
Yes.

It’s not hard to find anecdotes about dying restaurants in NYC - the turnover
is incredibly high. Nor is it surprising that some restaurants relied more
heavily on large quantities of cheap staff than others did.

I have little sympathy for the restaurant though. “I’d love to pay my
employees 1000$/hr, but our margins are down from 12-15% to 8-10% because we
are now paying 15 instead of 8” is more or less direct quote from the article.
That’s not “going out of business”, that’s “we are more profitable than the
average hospital, ... those servers are making too much”.

